# iran, another stunning victory for Obama



## Chris (Jan 12, 2014)

(CNN) -- Save the date: Iran has pledged to start eliminating some of its uranium stockpile on January 20, the White House said Sunday.

That gives an official start date for the six-month interim deal with Iran, which was first announced in November.

"As of that day, for the first time in almost a decade, Iran's nuclear program will not be able to advance, and parts of it will be rolled back, while we start negotiating a comprehensive agreement to address the international community's concerns about Iran's program," U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry said in a statement Sunday.

White House: Iran to start eliminating uranium stockpile January 20 - CNN.com


----------



## 1776 (Jan 12, 2014)

When Iran gets a nuke in 2-3 years...the media will cover up Obama's fingerprints on the bomb.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 12, 2014)

Hahaha the OP is one of the biggest hacks, if not the biggest hack on USMB. Even the administration is saying they're taking a wait and see approach with Iran, but that's not stopping Chris from declaring victory. What an ass!


----------



## 1776 (Jan 12, 2014)

There are people in the White House maybe even Obama that want Iran to have nukes since it "evens the playing field" with Israel. These scumbags don't like Israel so if an Islamic country can threaten Israel with nukes to somehow maintain the peace in the middle east then they support it. 

They either don't understand or do understand Iran intends to use those nukes against Israel and the US....thus this is so treasonous. 

The dumbfuck liberals here are like...."that can't be true."


----------



## boedicca (Jan 12, 2014)

Indeed, Iran is another stunning victory for Obama in regards to keeping the MSM-press under heel and doing his bidding.

Hopenchange!


----------



## Yurt (Jan 12, 2014)

so "international pressure" means obama was the only one who did anything


----------



## boedicca (Jan 12, 2014)

Obama's "pressure" is the equivalent of Monty Python's "Spanish Inquisition" poke 'em with a soft cushion torture.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2014)

Obama got the Syrians to give up their chemical weapons, the Iranians to give up their nuclear weapons, and he got bin Laden and Gadaffi. 

All without trillion dollar invasions.

It helps to have a smart president.


----------



## Yurt (Jan 12, 2014)

Chris said:


> Obama got the Syrians to give up their chemical weapons, the Iranians to give up their nuclear weapons, and he got bin Laden and Gadaffi.
> 
> All without trillion dollar invasions.
> 
> It helps to have a smart president.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 12, 2014)

Chris said:


> Obama got the Syrians to give up their chemical weapons, the Iranians to give up their nuclear weapons, and he got bin Laden and Gadaffi.
> 
> All without trillion dollar invasions.
> 
> It helps to have a smart president.



How did Obama get Ghaddaffi?

I heard Obama got Ariel Sharon too.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Yurt (Jan 12, 2014)

obama created eternal life

don't bechris me?  i can live forever and obama will back me up.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 12, 2014)

Chris said:


> Obama got the Syrians to give up their chemical weapons, the Iranians to give up their nuclear weapons, and he got bin Laden and Gadaffi.
> 
> All without trillion dollar invasions.
> 
> It helps to have a smart president.



he had a little bit of help with Syria and Iran Chris.....


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 12, 2014)

Chris said:


> (CNN) -- Save the date: Iran has pledged to start eliminating some of its uranium stockpile on January 20, the White House said Sunday.
> 
> That gives an official start date for the six-month interim deal with Iran, which was first announced in November.
> 
> ...



Yeah and I won't come in your mouth honest.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 12, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > (CNN) -- Save the date: Iran has pledged to start eliminating some of its uranium stockpile on January 20, the White House said Sunday.
> ...


Now THAT I can believe!


----------



## CMike (Jan 12, 2014)

Chris said:


> (CNN) -- Save the date: Iran has pledged to start eliminating some of its uranium stockpile on January 20, the White House said Sunday.
> 
> That gives an official start date for the six-month interim deal with Iran, which was first announced in November.
> 
> ...



Wow. Iran has made a pledge regarding nukes.

I think the world should completely disarm.

I TOTALLY trust the Iranians to do what they say they will do.

It's called stalling. As they are bullshitting Obama, they are continuing to work to complete getting nukes.

It shows what a naive idiot Obama is.


----------



## National Socialist (Jan 12, 2014)

1776 said:


> When Iran gets a nuke in 2-3 years...the media will cover up Obama's fingerprints on the bomb.



SO FUCKING WHAT!? It doesn't bother me 1 damn bit if Iran has a nuke. Scares me more Israel has one and has a plan to detonate it over Europe in case of an attack...Israel is the unstable nation in the ME not Iran.


----------



## Yurt (Jan 12, 2014)

National Socialist said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > When Iran gets a nuke in 2-3 years...the media will cover up Obama's fingerprints on the bomb.
> ...



remind me...was it israel that said it wanted to wipe iran off the map or the other way around...


----------



## National Socialist (Jan 12, 2014)

https://www.commondreams.org/headline/2012/04/18-2

yeah....about that LIE.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 12, 2014)

Good lord in heaven. How can people as stupid as Chris actually live this long?

You know how?

We have too damn many safety precautions.

Idiots like this would not exist if were not for child proof lids, GFI plugs, Rail Road Crossing Barriers and lead free paint.

People this stupid have proved that Darwin's theory of "the survival of the fittest" can never become scientific law, because of the extreme over abundance of blithering idiots that continue to steal our oxygen, and this problem is because of our natural instinct to have compassion for one another.

Bed wetting dumbfucks like Chris are the reason why I strongly encourage abortion for the people who have the slightest inclination to have one.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 12, 2014)

CMike said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > (CNN) -- Save the date: Iran has pledged to start eliminating some of its uranium stockpile on January 20, the White House said Sunday.
> ...


Don't kid yourself, Obama is running interference for Iran while they build their nukes.  The naive idiots are his supporters (like the ones on this board).


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 12, 2014)

Chris said:


> (CNN) -- Save the date: Iran has pledged to start eliminating some of its uranium stockpile on January 20, the White House said Sunday.
> 
> That gives an official start date for the six-month interim deal with Iran, which was first announced in November.
> 
> ...



Are you high?


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeebus, war mongering chickenhawk ugly American hater dupes are a disgrace....stupid times in Bug Tussle, W. Va.....


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 12, 2014)

Chris said:


> Obama got the Syrians to give up their chemical weapons, the Iranians to give up their nuclear weapons, and he got bin Laden and Gadaffi.
> 
> All without trillion dollar invasions.
> 
> It helps to have a smart president.



I love it.

Syria misses deadline to remove chemical arms - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 12, 2014)

National Socialist said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > When Iran gets a nuke in 2-3 years...the media will cover up Obama's fingerprints on the bomb.
> ...



Israel has a bomb that can take out Europe?


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > 1776 said:
> ...



These bed wetting libtard parasites really are this stupid. They're a cancer on western civilization. They're like the last holdouts in hitler's bunker who believed Steiner would counter attack with a massive assault, even though they HAD TO HAVE KNOWN the Bolshevik hordes had already taken Berlin.

These moonbats are demonstrating a level of delusional insanity that is dangerous to the rest of us.

You don't "compromise" with these imbeciles. You defeat them and let them go the "Jonestown Way".


----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > (CNN) -- Save the date: Iran has pledged to start eliminating some of its uranium stockpile on January 20, the White House said Sunday.
> ...




He must be!   either that or he is


----------



## Rozman (Jan 12, 2014)

Every morning when my day starts I am thankful that Obama made that happen...


----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2014)

Lol!!!!!!  ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Rozman (Jan 12, 2014)

There have been so many historic accomplisments by this President that in the future the only subject
that will covered in schools in regard to American History will be the legacy of Obama.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 12, 2014)

Rozman said:


> Every morning when my day starts I am thankful that Obama made that happen...



That was better than mine, thanks.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 12, 2014)

Rozman said:


> There have been so many historic accomplisments by this President that in the future the only subject
> that will covered in schools in regard to American History will be the legacy of Obama.



Over my writhing corpse.

Of course I take comfort knowing his sycophants will be dead also.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fdkg5sPf-tk]Hitler youth camp - YouTube[/ame]


BTW I have to apologize for comparing obozo to hitler. As much of an evil asshole hitler was, at least his leadership led to some brief prosperity for Germany. obozo's leadership is destined to lead us into something comparable to the hellish states of the ussr, china or north korea.

You leftist parasites can not comprehend the contempt I have for you.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 12, 2014)

Chris said:


> Obama got the Syrians to give up their chemical weapons, the Iranians to give up their nuclear weapons, and he got bin Laden and Gadaffi.
> 
> All without trillion dollar invasions.
> 
> It helps to have a smart president.



Obama also said Assad must go he hasn't and that if Assad used chemical weapons it would be crossing his self imposed red line and change his calculus which he did and it didn't  Iran does not have any nuclear weapons and there is no evidence to date anything Obama has done has stopped them from pursuing them. Yeah Bin Laden was killed on his watch and since that time Al-Qaeda has been reforming and getting stronger in the region it was the Libyans who killed Gaddafi how ever it was Obama's light footprint approach in Libya after Gaddafi that lead to Benghazi. Smart President that depends on how low you have set the bar for you consider smart.


----------



## 1776 (Jan 12, 2014)

Dumbfuck....Syria won't give up 100% of their WMDs, they are going to keep some of it. 

Oh, so you'd be "ok" with Iran just getting a "few" nukes?



Chris said:


> Obama got the Syrians to give up their chemical weapons, the Iranians to give up their nuclear weapons, and he got bin Laden and Gadaffi.
> 
> All without trillion dollar invasions.
> 
> It helps to have a smart president.


----------



## 1776 (Jan 12, 2014)

Of course the nutjob Nazi speaks....



National Socialist said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > When Iran gets a nuke in 2-3 years...the media will cover up Obama's fingerprints on the bomb.
> ...


----------



## National Socialist (Jan 12, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > 1776 said:
> ...


You do realize Israel has many nuclear weapons correct? And yes they have a plan to nuke Europe. Oh excuse me its "every nation that can militarily defeat them" Samson Option - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Pete7469 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...


All that babble and nothing of substance.Amazing


1776 said:


> Of course the nutjob Nazi speaks....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Says the whack job advocating destroying ANOTHER nation because of so called "wmd's" yeah I am the crazy one for sure.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 12, 2014)

National Socialist said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...



You claimed that Israel has one bomb, and that they plan to detonate it over Europe. I challenge that, and you respond with a Wiki article that talks about "Israel's *hypothetical* deterrence strategy of massive retaliation with nuclear weapons as a "last resort" against nations whose military attacks threaten its existence."

Great job.


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Obama got the Syrians to give up their chemical weapons, the Iranians to give up their nuclear weapons, and he got bin Laden and Gadaffi.
> ...



In 2011 and 2012 Republicans voted down a request from the State Department for more security funding. 

Did Republicans hope an attack on Americans overseas would be successful, so they could make political points on it?

I would not put it past them.


----------



## Listening (Jan 13, 2014)

Chris said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Negged for posting this 20 different times.  It's call spamming.

prove it or STFU.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 13, 2014)

1776 said:


> When Iran gets a nuke in 2-3 years...the media will cover up Obama's fingerprints on the bomb.



Iran has been getting nukes in 2 to 3 years for the last 20 years, if you belive Israeli bullshit.

BBC News - Iran nuclear deal to enter into force on 20 January


> Iran nuclear deal to enter into force on 20 January


----------



## auditor0007 (Jan 13, 2014)

CMike said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > (CNN) -- Save the date: Iran has pledged to start eliminating some of its uranium stockpile on January 20, the White House said Sunday.
> ...



You're right.  We should be starting another war so we can put a new regime in place in Iran.  After we're done bombing the shit out of them and after we kill a million or so of their people, then we can call it a victory.  Not sure how Russia will respond, but who gives a shit.  We can go to war with them too.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 13, 2014)

National Socialist said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...



Hey NS?

You should stop advocating a forlorn party of old (the Nazis) who were bent on annihilating an entire race  before you lecture anyone on destroying nations.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 13, 2014)

Chris said:


> (CNN) -- Save the date: Iran has pledged to start eliminating some of its uranium stockpile on January 20, the White House said Sunday.
> 
> That gives an official start date for the six-month interim deal with Iran, which was first announced in November.
> 
> ...


I think you  mean another stunning victory for Vladimir Putin. The only stunning victory Obama has had was getting elected twice.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 13, 2014)

CMike said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > (CNN) -- Save the date: Iran has pledged to start eliminating some of its uranium stockpile on January 20, the White House said Sunday.
> ...



Yup. Anyone who thinks Iran will give up their nuke program is definetly  living in la la land. 

Iran will continue to pursue nukes while telling everyone they aren't. Of course loads of sanctions will be pulled making it easier for them. 

Naive?? How bout fucking stupid?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 13, 2014)

Chris said:


> Obama got the Syrians to give up their chemical weapons, the Iranians to give up their nuclear weapons, and he got bin Laden and Gadaffi.
> 
> All without trillion dollar invasions.
> 
> It helps to have a smart president.



Yeah, to bad we haven't seen one in the last 5 years.

-Geaux


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 13, 2014)

Iran has always keep their word and done everything they agreed to do.

Whereas, Israel never misses an opportunity to lie, cheat, and deceive.    ...


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 13, 2014)

Chris said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


Nice try but we all know if the president really wants to find money for something he will and there is no excuse for not increasing security at overseas missions on the 9-11 anniversary especially in the Middle East.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 13, 2014)

Chris said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Kinda sorta funny that an administration spokesperson was out the day after Benghazi saying money wasn't an issue. 

I doubt either the Reps or the Dems were looking for anyone to attack our folks in the ME. 

I also wonder why no one lost their job over the gross incompetence of the Obama State Department.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 13, 2014)

National Socialist said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > When Iran gets a nuke in 2-3 years...the media will cover up Obama's fingerprints on the bomb.
> ...



I'm unsure Israel has any plan to detonate over Europe in case of attack but I wouldn't put it past their extremist politicians to let one go and try to blame it on Iran or whoever.
They do have a record of false flag and they are religious extremists.

I know Muslims have the rep for religious extremism, and there's no arguing we have our nut jobs, but Israel also has the same sort of people, just with a different brand of extremism and nuclear weapons.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 13, 2014)

Indofred said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > 1776 said:
> ...



Israel has not declared that all muslim nations should be destroyed.  On the other hand, most muslim nations have called for the destruction of Israel.

Can you grasp the difference between wanting to be left alone to exist and wanting to destroy your neighbors?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 13, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Can you grasp the difference between wanting to be left alone to exist and wanting to destroy your neighbors?


Surely you jest??....  

The fascist Israeli's have repeatedly attacked their neighboring countries under the banner of so called self defense preemptive strikes for years.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 13, 2014)

Chris said:


> Obama got the Syrians to give up their chemical weapons, the Iranians to give up their nuclear weapons, and he got bin Laden and Gadaffi.
> 
> All without trillion dollar invasions.
> 
> It helps to have a smart president.



Unfortunately, we have one of the dumbest ever in office. Total buffoon.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 13, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Can you grasp the difference between wanting to be left alone to exist and wanting to destroy your neighbors?
> ...



no jest, just facts.  list the times that israel has attacked one of its neighbors in a preemptive strike and not in retaliation.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 13, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


There has been several.

The first was in 1967 when Israel made a preemptive strike against Egypt in what is now called the Six Day War.   ...


----------



## Indofred (Jan 13, 2014)

DANGER

Iran could have a nuke in a month
October 25, 2013, 2:52 am

Iran could have a nuke in 36 days.
11/28/2013, 8:38 AM

BBC News - Iran profile - timeline

Remember that fucking idiot with his red line on a cartoon bomb?



> Mr. Netanyahu said in an interview on Meet the Press on NBC that was broadcast on Sept. 16 that he believed Iran was six months from amassing most of the enriched uranium needed for a bomb. You have to place that red line before them now, he said. But his speech on Thursday was more explicit about his time frame for a military strike.



2007 May - IAEA says Iran could develop a nuclear weapon in three to eight years if it so chooses.

Roll back to 1979 when we were informed by US Senator Alan Cranston, Iran was ........

Imminent Iran nuclear threat? A timeline of warnings since 1979. - Earliest warnings: 1979-84 - CSMonitor.com

........... seven years away from making a weapon.

1979 + 7 years is 1986 - merry fuck, Iran has hidden nuclear bombs for years.......or the warnings are bullshit.

Have a bunch more warnings.
All the years Israel said an Iranian nuke was imminent? | Liberal Conspiracy

I'm going with the "the warnings are bullshit" option.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 13, 2014)

I guess the echo chamber supports Cowboy Diplomacy, given the hysterical response to yesterday's announcement.  I find it incredible that so many believe that sword rattling is a more effective strategy than economic sanctions, speaking softly and seeking common ground.  Iran and the rest of the world know we have 'many a big stick'.

The former brings forth nationalism in the Iranian population, and makes the theocracy there stronger; the latter alienates the people from their nations power elite and weakens those in power; another plus it does not put our service men and women in harms way and it is cost-effective.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 13, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



horseshit,  Egypt was moving troops to the border getting ready for an invasion.  Israel saw what was happening and stopped it.  

your rewrite of history is typical.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 13, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> I guess the echo chamber supports Cowboy Diplomacy, given the hysterical response to yesterday's announcement.  I find it incredible that so many believe that sword rattling is a more effective strategy than economic sanctions, speaking softly and seeking common ground.  Iran and the rest of the world know we have 'many a big stick'.
> 
> The former brings forth nationalism in the Iranian population, and makes the theocracy there stronger; the latter alienates the people from their nations power elite and weakens those in power; another plus it does not put our service men and women in harms way and it is cost-effective.



Totally wrong.  But your naivte about Iran's intentions and motives is typical of the ignorant left.

the way to avoid military confrontation is to take a strong position and be able to back it up.   As Reagan did with the soviet union, and Kennedy did with the Cuban blockade.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sort of like the deal the liberal demigod, better known as Clinton, and his deal he made with North Korea, when they too promised to never pursue a nuclear weapon. 

Sort of like that. 

Liberals are such a disaster.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 13, 2014)

It's deja vu all over again.   Didn't John Kerry make a historic announcement that Iran would give up it's weapons and let UN inspectors in?   When was that?  A month or so ago.   Then we find out from Iran that the agreement meant no such thing to them.  

Now NPR on behalf of the obama regime has a NEW agreement, and Iran will certainly abide by that one, they made the annoucement.    They won't.  What Iran has done is learn from North Korea who does the same thing all the time and has done for years.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 13, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Many countries stage troops on their own border all of the time.

But only the zionist psychopaths that rule Israel see it as a threat and attack.   ..


----------



## Redfish (Jan 13, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



OK, sure.   and Kim jung Un is a nice fellow who did not really allow starving dogs to eat his uncle.

what planet do you live on?

WTF do you think China would do if Russia started to stage troops on its border?  or vice versa?


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ever notice how these brave liberals who claim the land belonged to Palestine (which is pure, ignorant, anti-semite liberal bullshit) would never voluntarily give up one of their homes to an American native?

Then again virtually every liberal that posts here do not own their own homes. They virtually all live in their parents home, in a gated community, guarded by armed guards. 


Ever notice how they feign outrage about another person's plight, and they have little to no clue about it?

No. Let me clarify again. Liberals stand for nothing. They are loud mouth gongs. They care about a very few things. One of those things is the need for approval from each other. Most liberal women for example would bend over and spread em over a book rack if you are a good enough socialist and hate republicans well enough. 

They will deny this too. Remember last week when the morons who went to prove man made global warming by measuring ice, then after they needed to be rescued in ice so thick that ice cutters could not reach them, and then liberals said the reason the ice was so thick was proof of man made global warming? Remember that? 

I do.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 13, 2014)

Redfish said:


> WTF do you think China would do if Russia started to stage troops on its border?  or vice versa?


Actually, both China and Russia have staged troops on the border between them many times in a show of force.    ...


----------



## Redfish (Jan 13, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > WTF do you think China would do if Russia started to stage troops on its border?  or vice versa?
> ...



and quickly removed them.

But I get it,  your avatar and user name reveal your true motives here.  

But thats fine, continue to post the pro-muslim rhetoric and continue to have it refuted by facts.   Thats what this forum is for.


----------



## Duped (Jan 13, 2014)

Obama has been a complete, and utter failure with no victories. Later this year when Israel attacks Iran you may realize what a fake ass leader he is.


----------



## Clementine (Jan 13, 2014)

Chris said:


> (CNN) -- Save the date: Iran has pledged to start eliminating some of its uranium stockpile on January 20, the White House said Sunday.
> 
> That gives an official start date for the six-month interim deal with Iran, which was first announced in November.
> 
> ...



It's another stunning lie from Iran.

They claim they'll roll back the program, which means they can advance anytime they want because they will maintain the ability.    Unlike us and our health care plans, they actually get to keep their nuclear plans.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 13, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the echo chamber supports Cowboy Diplomacy, given the hysterical response to yesterday's announcement.  I find it incredible that so many believe that sword rattling is a more effective strategy than economic sanctions, speaking softly and seeking common ground.  Iran and the rest of the world know we have 'many a big stick'.
> ...



Explain to me and the naïve leftists a couple of things.  What do you mean by "leftist"?  What is "to take a strong position"?  And what is your educational and experiential background which makes you an authority on anything?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 13, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


The egyptian troops where on their own soil and hadn't attempted to cross into the border when Israel attacked.

What fascist Israel did was commit a 'preemptive strike' on an innocent neighbor.

Fact..........


----------



## Redfish (Jan 13, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Leftist in today's vernacular generally means one of more of the following: liberal, socialist, marxist, collectivist, communist, statist, atheist, progressive.

Take a strong position   means having principles and having the will to stand for them and the strength to back them up if challenged.

What makes me an authority----experience, education (harvard MBA) world travel, international business, 60+ years of living, financial success, personal and family success, religion, compassion for the poor and sick, hard work.  

Now, tell us why anyone should place any value on your opinions.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 13, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I understand that those are the facts according to the muslim clerics.  Do you deny that Egypt was gearing up for an attack?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 13, 2014)

Redfish said:


> I understand that those are the facts according to the muslim clerics.  Do you deny that Egypt was gearing up for an attack?


I personally never heard a muslim cleric speak about Israel's preemptive strike against Egypt in 1967.

But I do know that the zionist state of Israel has attacked it's neighbors; Lebanon, Iraq, Syria, Gaza, Jordan, Egypt, several times for the so called "defense" of Israel's security.

It's the paranoid psychopaths that rule that country answer to everything.   ...


----------



## Indofred (Jan 13, 2014)

Duped said:


> Obama has been a complete, and utter failure with no victories. Later this year when Israel attacks Iran you may realize what a fake ass leader he is.



An Israeli strike on Iran would probably draw a lot of other nations into a middle east war as there would probably be so much public pressure in countries.
Even Saudi, America's bitch government, may see the royal family removed and join in a war.
There would be a very good chance, Egypt, well armed with Russian equipment would lead the strikes.
America, scared of oil supply losses, may well butt out.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 13, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that those are the facts according to the muslim clerics.  Do you deny that Egypt was gearing up for an attack?
> ...



Israel has the right to exist, the muslim world wants to deny that right.  You know it, I know it, Israel knows it, the muslims know it,  everyone knows what this is about.

a 3000 year old religious war over a small piece of desert that is claimed as holy land by 3 religions.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 13, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > Obama has been a complete, and utter failure with no victories. Later this year when Israel attacks Iran you may realize what a fake ass leader he is.
> ...



The possibility of such a strike only exists because the USA has a weak president who cannot be trusted by either our friends or our enemies.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 13, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Obama got the Syrians to give up their chemical weapons, the Iranians to give up their nuclear weapons, and he got bin Laden and Gadaffi.
> ...



I would say the last smart president was Jefferson, and even he had some faults. However I am awestruck at how the bed wetters can believe their moonbat messiah is even marginally intelligent.

This clown is truly vapid. Right down there with Hank Johnson IMO.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7XXVLKWd3Q]Congressman Hank Johnson fears Guam will tip over, March 25, 2010 - YouTube[/ame]

These are sorts of people bed wetters elect. Their abject idiocy accurately reflects the extreme stupidity of the democrook voter base.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 13, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



LOL, this is the internet and even if one element of what you claim is true, the fact remains your response is ridiculous and demonstrates a complete lack of critical thinking framed by  historical events.  

One example should suffice:  You claim to, "Take a strong position   means having principles and having the will to stand for them and the strength to back them up if challenged."

What is a "strong position"?  Cowboy Diplomacy, sending the fleet and a couple of carrier groups and setting up a blockade, breaking off all back channel talks?  How about some detail?  Since you're so self assured and have that Harvard MBA, you must have thought about what you mean by "strong position" and how The President and Secretary of State should have acted.

Obama and Kerry have been prudent, strong, pragmatic and for the moment successful.  No one is prescient, least of all you if the body of your work on this forum is any indication.  The future is a mystery waiting to be unveiled, and the past is a good measure of what works and what does not.  But is cannot predict future events.  Some of what I learned at CAL taking courses within my double major - history and poli sci (which included course work in International Relations). 

The one certainty is human nature, and the strategy of the Obama Administration suggests this variable is one they properly consider.  I suggest you compare the following lesson learned with the former Bush Administration and that of President Obama's (if of course anything you claim is true and you're not the willfully ignorant parrot I believe):

From Robert McNamara's 1995 book "In Retrospect: The Tragedy and Lessons of Vietnam"

_*1.We misjudged then &#8212; and we have since &#8212; the geopolitical intentions of our adversaries &#8230; and we exaggerated the dangers to the United States of their actions.

2.We viewed the people and leaders of South Vietnam in terms of our own experience &#8230; We totally misjudged the political forces within the country.

3.We underestimated the power of nationalism to motivate a people to fight and die for their beliefs and values.

4.Our misjudgments of friend and foe, alike, reflected our profound ignorance of the history, culture, and politics of the people in the area, and the personalities and habits of their leaders.

5.We failed then &#8212; and have since &#8212; to recognize the limitations of modern, high-technology military equipment, forces, and doctrine. We failed, as well, to adapt our military tactics to the task of winning the hearts and minds of people from a totally different culture.

6.We failed to draw Congress and the American people into a full and frank discussion and debate of the pros and cons of a large-scale military involvement &#8230; before we initiated the action.

7.After the action got under way, and unanticipated events forced us off our planned course &#8230; we did not fully explain what was happening, and why we were doing what we did.

8.We did not recognize that neither our people nor our leaders are omniscient. Our judgment of what is in another people's or country's best interest should be put to the test of open discussion in international forums. We do not have the God-given right to shape every nation in our image or as we choose.

9.We did not hold to the principle that U.S. military action &#8230; should be carried out only in conjunction with multinational forces supported fully (and not merely cosmetically) by the international community.

10.We failed to recognize that in international affairs, as in other aspects of life, there may be problems for which there are no immediate solutions &#8230; At times, we may have to live with an imperfect, untidy world.

11.Underlying many of these errors lay our failure to organize the top echelons of the executive branch to deal effectively with the extraordinarily complex range of political and military issues.*_


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 13, 2014)

Chris said:


> Obama got the Syrians to give up their chemical weapons, the Iranians to give up their nuclear weapons, and he got bin Laden and Gadaffi.
> 
> All without trillion dollar invasions.
> 
> It helps to have a smart president.


Bobo "got" the Syrians to do SFA pal. Putin "got" the Syrians to move the WMDs Saddam had moved into Syria before the Allies attacked Iraq into Russia where they are being trucked to Iran. Those WMDs happen to be the ones Russia sold Saddam. Funny old world.
Bobo "got" bin Laden my ass!. The US had been on bin Laden's trail long before Bobo's 'OJ jury' elected him b/c he had the same skin color as those simians.
The British were the ones who "got Gadaffi" while Bobo 'led from behind' (if that isn't the perfect description of Bobo, "If it don't fit don't force it" nothing is. Just as Reggie Love.)

The 'Chamberlain brothers' Bobo and Kerry are just dumb enough to believe what the Mullahs promise.......every time. Watch for this farce to end in Bobo relaxing the meaningless sanctions and the Mullahs working their nuclear bomb makers 24/7 until they can set one off in NY and Haifa.


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 13, 2014)

Indofred said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > 1776 said:
> ...


For starters Israel will never allow Iran to complete construction of a nuclear bomb. That's not for debate it's a fact. So it follows that no one is going to track a nuclear armed missile leaving Iran for Venice.
In case Iran attacks Israel with conventional forces/weapons systems multiple cities in Iran will become lakes of molten glass. The Mullahs are well aware of this. Israel will not stop until their nuclear trigger goes 'CLICK' once the first bomb is launched.
What makes the conflict with Iran and Israel somewhat different than the countries ambassadors just screaming their heads off at the UN is every sentient person knows that Israel is 100% guaranteed to be the one country in the world not to hesitate a second to counter attack Iran with nuclear bombs. The Mullahs know this also.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 13, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...



I happen to think the plan here (Obama is not dumb, in that he is not making mistakes. He is an anti-semite who hates Israel just like the entire liberal base. He is a dedicated socialist who is a Saul Alinsky disciple.) is to force Israel to do exactly that. By forcing Israel to make a preemptive strike, the world will turn on Israel (publicly like the wants to). 


This is the obvious plan. Just look at the rhetoric and see the position the left takes in regards to Israel. Next to America (and the other western countries that are public allies of America) the left hates Israel that much more. Interestingly enough, the American Jew is among those that hate Israel. No matter how often they wear the little hats or take days off for their religious holidays during the year, they line themselves with the enemies of Israel. 

Interestingly enough, just like the profits warned about for centuries and warned their own people. Basically, what we are seeing are those prophecies coming to pass, where we will most likely be witnesses. 

This is what we see happening.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 13, 2014)

Chris said:


> (CNN) -- Save the date: Iran has pledged to start eliminating some of its uranium stockpile on January 20, *the White House said Sunday.*
> 
> That gives an official start date for the six-month interim deal with Iran, which was first announced in November.
> 
> ...



Hahahaha your source is completely trustworthy right?


----------



## Redfish (Jan 13, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





Learning from your mistakes is another example of good leadership and intelligence.  What did we learn from Viet Nam?   Apparently nothing because we keep making the same stupid mistakes.

A "strong position" means standing for something and knowing the difference between right and wrong,  friend and foe, smart and dumb, effective and ineffective, good use of military might and foolish waste of military might.  

Reagan understood, no president since has.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 13, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Iran has always keep their word and done everything they agreed to do.
> 
> Whereas, Israel never misses an opportunity to lie, cheat, and deceive.    ...



Aaand, you're talking out of your ass.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 13, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Iran has always keep their word and done everything they agreed to do.
> ...



Really.

What promise did Iran break?

By the way, Israel has nukes and has been involved in attacking Iran and assassinating it's people.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 13, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Reagan was a traitor.


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 13, 2014)

The Iranians say things for the public consumption, as distributed by the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM, of stupid fucking dimocrap scum --

And they say quite another when they think nobody us listening --

*BREAKING:* *Iran Says We Will In No Way, Never, Dismantle Our Nuclear Infrastructure*






Rubbing it in Obamas face.

Via Free Beacon:



> Iran vowed to maintain its nuclear infrastructure and threatened to boost its uranium enrichment capabilities just hours after announcing that it had agreed to a deal to halt some aspects of its contested nuclear program.
> 
> Iran and Western nations announced on Sunday that they had agreed to an interim deal to halt portions of Irans nuclear program in exchange for some $7 billion in sanctions relief.
> 
> ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 13, 2014)

Sallow said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Didn't I just destroy that argument? First you said Israel attacked Iran during Operation Opera. The problem with that was that  their target was in Iraq, dimwit. Funny how the Osirak reactor wasn't in Iran to begin with.

Second, Iran continues to enrich Uranium despite this tentative agreement. Do you really, seriously believe they'll give up that easily?

Israel is 50 times smaller than Iran, it has nukes for a reason. One nuke from Iran, and they're gone. Poof. Nuclear deterrence done right.


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 13, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



To International communists, yes.  He destroyed communism.

Is that why you're so butt-hurt?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 13, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Gee, I wonder who else is a traitor?


----------



## Peterf (Jan 13, 2014)

Chris said:


> Obama got the Syrians to give up their chemical weapons, the Iranians to give up their nuclear weapons, and he got bin Laden and Gadaffi.
> 
> All without trillion dollar invasions.
> 
> It helps to have a smart president.



It was Putin who persuaded Syria to give up their chemical weapon stock pile.  Iran has not given up its rive towards becoming a nuclear power.   It was Britain and France who got rid of Gadaffi, while the US remained on the sidelines.

But you did terminate bin Laden.   Well done! You scored 25%!


----------



## Redfish (Jan 13, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



To your warped sense of right and wrong maybe, but to anyone with a normal brain he was a very good patriotic president,  not perfect, but what president has been perfect?

Now, if yoiu want to talk about treason,  Lets talk about bowing to muslim kings, weakening the dollar, supporting the muslim brotherhood, dumping on our long time allies, putting americans in harms way and not backing them with requested security.

Lots of treasonous acts by the current administration,  If obama was a republican you would be SCREAMING for his impeachment.  and you fricken well know it.


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 13, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Only one president in our History has publicly apologized to Foreign Powers on Foreign territory.......

the Lying Cocksucker In Chief.....


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 13, 2014)

Chris said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



You keep repeating that like it proves that Republicans are evil. Funny thing, Spending less than the president asks for is not a cut, neither is spending less than they planned to spend. Democrats voted for the same thing when they had control, even when Obama asked for it  Not to mention that State actually had a surplus in their security budget from not spending the money that they actually had.

Wait, I forgot, I am supposed to dissolve into a puddle of knee jerk defense of Republicans, not a rational defense of reducing unlimited spending.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 13, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > National Socialist said:
> ...



So, you agree with me, Israel is unstable and would use WMD on unarmed civilians.
Thanks for that.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Reagan was a traitor.



And you should have been aborted, since you weren't swallowed.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 13, 2014)

Indofred said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



No, we wouldn't agree with you ludicrous delusions.  What we are saying is that Iran has stated emphatically that it _wants to wipe Israel off the face of the planet_; Israel will not allow that.. it's called self-defense.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 13, 2014)

Chris said:


> Obama got the Syrians to give up their chemical weapons, the Iranians to give up their nuclear weapons, and he got bin Laden and Gadaffi.
> 
> All without trillion dollar invasions.
> 
> It helps to have a smart president.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 13, 2014)

The average Iranian also gets their health insurance premiums lowered by $2,500!


----------



## Indofred (Jan 13, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Israel has not declared that all muslim nations should be destroyed.  On the other hand, most muslim nations have called for the destruction of Israel.
> 
> Can you grasp the difference between wanting to be left alone to exist and wanting to destroy your neighbors?



Nice claim.
Prove it with links. I'll allow Muslim majority countries, not just countries run on Muslim principles.

I'll make it easy by giving you a little list to start with. Please link to government officials or reliable sites detailing official government policy for more than 50% of Muslim majority nations.

Thanks.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jan 13, 2014)

1776 said:


> When Iran gets a nuke in 2-3 years...the media will cover up Obama's fingerprints on the bomb.



The aggressiveness of the American right is why Iran might get a bomb.  Constant saber rattling from GOP Senators has been a disaster.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jan 13, 2014)

Polls show Americans want no war on Iran.  They prefer negotiation, and containment. 

Why?

Because the American voters are sick of the US being at war, and because the Iraq War was so badly mismanaged by the GOP.  Why won't conservatives accept this?

 Iran is more populous and much bigger than iraq, and conservatives are trying to argue that bombing Iran would be less costly and less risky than the Iraq War.  No one is buying this. And conservatives, it's your fault that no one is buying it.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jan 13, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Obama got the Syrians to give up their chemical weapons, the Iranians to give up their nuclear weapons, and he got bin Laden and Gadaffi.
> ...



For the third election in a row, Democrats will brand the GOP Presidential nominee as "the next Bush",and it will work. And the GOP will once again highlight Bush in a brief, "if you blink, you'll miss it" video at their convention.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 13, 2014)

velvtacheeze said:


> 1776 said:
> 
> 
> > When Iran gets a nuke in 2-3 years...the media will cover up Obama's fingerprints on the bomb.
> ...



No the disaster has been the constant pants dropping by the Chief Executive.  Remember the "clear red line"?  Yeah, the mullahs do.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm embarrassed for conservatives in how timid they are in openly calling for the war on Iran that they really want. 

I know that the Iraq War mistake really cost the GOP and conservatism at the polls, and frankly, they deserved the beat downs. Their timidity is understandable.  But the conservatives trying to hide their obvious  "pants tent" for another war in the middle east only makes their already-bad reputation on foreign policy even worse. 

Any conservative that doesn't say talking to Iran is pointless, and that  and we should have bombed them years ago, and that the negative economic consequences of a bombing of Iran would be worth it, are liars.   

Conservatives have learned nothing form their flopped Wars of Choice, and their deserved electoral humiliations. They are still the same War Monkeys from 2003.


----------



## Listening (Jan 13, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Obama got the Syrians to give up their chemical weapons, the Iranians to give up their nuclear weapons, and he got bin Laden and Gadaffi.
> ...



Correction....

13 Years.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jan 13, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > 1776 said:
> ...



The American people were against a bombing of Syria, and their relentless calls and emails to Congress, stopped Obama from repeating the Iraq War and Libya bombing mistakes. .  Your side failed to convince the American people.  Bring it up with American people, not Obama.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 13, 2014)

velvtacheeze said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



Governing based on polls is a sure sign of a weak leader.


----------



## National Socialist (Jan 13, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I said they only had one bomb? Hm. Must be a mistake there. I fixed my mistake and posted exactly what Israel has said that they will attack any nation they see as a military threat...so most of the Arab World.



TemplarKormac said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


That race is intent on destroying my race. So its either take the fight to them or be destroyed. Oh and you should do some research on the transfer agreement Hitler had with the Zionists to transport jews out of Germany not destroy them...I would have preferred  that and I am sure if The great one was alive now he would as well since he can see the ONLY solution to that problem is eradication.


Duped said:


> Obama has been a complete, and utter failure with no victories. Later this year when Israel attacks Iran you may realize what a fake ass leader he is.


Ah so its the US's job to attack Iran for Israel's sake? Showing your true colors there dupe...Israel can more than handle themselves.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 13, 2014)

Israelis are not a race, you ignorant little goose-stepper.


----------



## National Socialist (Jan 13, 2014)

Jews are. What's your point?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 13, 2014)

National Socialist said:


> Jews are. What's your point?



No, wrong again, bar-rag breath.


----------



## National Socialist (Jan 13, 2014)

Jews Are a 'Race,' Genes Reveal ? Forward.com

argue with science. I am sure they take your argument as seriously as I do.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 13, 2014)

National Socialist said:


> Jews Are a 'Race,' Genes Reveal ? Forward.com
> 
> argue with science. I am sure they take your argument as seriously as I do.



You take it up the ass, so why should I care?


----------



## National Socialist (Jan 13, 2014)

HaHa....sore loser.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jan 13, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



No wonder Mitt lost. What an idiot you are.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 14, 2014)

velvtacheeze said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



What was Mitt leader of?  Oh yeah, you dont know and it doesnt matter.  Just another deflection from the retarded step child of USMB.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 14, 2014)

1776 said:


> When Iran gets a nuke in 2-3 years...the media will cover up Obama's fingerprints on the bomb.



Yep it reminds me of this

On October 21, 1994, the United States and North Korea signed an agreement-the Agreed Framework-calling upon Pyongyang to freeze operation and construction of nuclear reactors suspected of being part of a covert nuclear weapons program in exchange for two proliferation-resistant nuclear power reactors. The agreement also called upon the United States to supply North Korea with fuel oil pending construction of the reactors. An international consortium called the Korean Peninsula Energy Development Organization (KEDO) was formed to implement the agreement.
The U.S.-North Korean Agreed Framework at a Glance | Arms Control Association

Rosett: Iran Follows in North Korea's Nuclear Shoes - WSJ.com


----------

